# Tolen's Garage



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

So what's next for Tolen's Customs?

Looks like a customer wants a Futura converted into something he calls "the Batmobile", and I picked up a couple of Model T's, one to restore, the other to turn into a Bucket.

This will be the busiest the shop has ever been:

















(Guess where we went today?)

I'll be helping my son build the Batmobile. I think we'll have to give serious thought to painting the stripes on. I'm not too fond of using that many narrow decals to do it. But one really nifty detail is that the decal sheet has a couple of penguin symbols on it, in case you want to build the version from the episode where the penguin steals the Batmobile.

The T's are mine. While trying to decide which kit to grab, I realized there were enough parts to build two models in the box. A stock model T, and a chopped hot rod. After this, I'll go get the dragster box, as it's similar. I'm also watching a 1:8 scale bucket rod auction on Feebay, but I expect it'll end up being out of my reach. I already lost out on the working Hemi Engine model I really (and I mean _really, really, really_) wanted to build. Too rich for my blood.

This should be fun.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

The 25 Model T kit is cool. Looking forward to seeing what you do with it!


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok, after some initial digging through the box, I've decided to build a stock Model T pickup, and to use the chopped coupe body for the Rod. 

I plan on not building the truck in pristine museum condition. I'll do a lot of weathering to it. This also means that I'll for the most part be hand-painting the truck model as opposed to spray painting it and waxing it. I generally try to avoid brush work on my models, but this time I think I can make it work.

For the coupe, it's more about the paint job. It'll have lots of chrome (as these things do). More importantly, though, there are two sets of glass for the coupe body. One in clear, one in rose. I really like that rose colored glass. I don't know yet what I'll do for a paint job, but I do know I need to use that glass, and come up with something that matches.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Two very different engines for two very different projects.

Here are the engines for the two model T's, the original four cylinder and a shiny new aluminum block V8 Lincoln with Latham blower:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looking good there


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

The model T's arn't going to take very long to build. This is nice, as it makes a break from the Charger which took me two months to complete. A simple project or two to recharge the batteries before taking on a new large project.

So, I've painted all of the T truck parts primer black. The intention is to add some rust here and there, but to not otherwise do much color wise.

The chopped coupe, on the other hand has gone through three or four design cycles. Originally, I considered doing a little bit of modding to add a peak to the roof, some frilly edges around the roof, and paint it like a circus big top. It's a cool idea, but I don't have the supplies (and I've bought plenty of paint since picking up the kit as it is). Bringing the idea more down to earth, I was looking around and found a brand of paint that produces a color changing effect depending on which angle the light hits it. None of the local stores have the combo I want, and shipping it becomes more expensive. So yesterday I decided to use regular white, and then add a pearlescent clearcoat over that.

Then I was going to paint long narrow wedge shaped stripes on it in bright red. Of course, it turns out I'm out of white. So I go to pick up the white, and I see a can labelled "ivory". I grab it, and a primer red-brown. The idea being that if I use the ivory (which is an off-white color), then bright red wouldn't match as well. the red-bown also has a kind of antique appearance. Of course, I take the body out to put on the base coat and that's when I see that the back of the cab is not flat, there is a trunk. this interferes with the stripes idea.

It's sitting out there drying now, with the ivory on it. It looks really classy. I may or may not do the red, it depends on what kind of design I can come up with. Either way, I have a pile of temporary tattoos to use once I get the colors down.

Now, the batmobile: Doing some research, I found the official color of the stripes. It's called "Flourescent Cerise". A quick google search turns up a color so similar to dodge "panther pink" that it's hard to tell the difference. It just so happens that I am modding a diecast challenger, and the eventual color is going to be "panther pink", and I happen to have a can on hand. The decals for the stripes, however, are a decidedly orange color. This is my son's project, so it'll be up to him to decide how he wants to handle the pinstriping.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

and another thing...

I didn't know if Model T's came in flat or gloss black. Time for some research. While I'm doing so, I catch this image:









I like it. So now my truck will also have a green bed, and green spokes. Ok, so the bed won't be the same style as this, but I think it'll look really good when done.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Tolenmar,, All of Ford's model T's were only available with a Black Lacquer Hand painted Body....It wasn't untill the model A body style (1929) that Customer's could get them in different factory color's, and these were Limited....All still Hand painted and in Lacquer....
Hope this help's....


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

I know the old saw about "you can have any color, as long as it's black." The question was: Gloss or Flat, or somewhere in between?


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Gloss,, my friend.....The Lacquer paint was Polished to make it shine.....Afterward's, It was up to the Owner to maintain it's upkeep.....Those who did, Had a shiny auto...Those who didn't, Well let's just say..It would start to fade "gradually" into the flat looking range....


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

"Any color you want as long as it's black" wasn't always the case with Model T's. Ol' Henry instituted that policy in the early 19-teens (1914, I think) as a way to cut prices even lower than they already were by not having to keep half a dozen different colors of paint around. Economics of scale. Until that time, you could get a Model T in several different colors, all of them dark. I had a very memorable ride an a nearly original dark blue 1910 Model T touring car a few years ago. The only modification made to the car was the addition of a later year Model T electric starter so that the car's 93 year old owner coud still enjoy driving the car he'd owned since just after WW II!


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Not a lot of progress has been made, and for a variety of reasons:

1: Several ER visits this week. I think she's getting better, but it was nerve-wracking there for a while.

2: Lots of running for prescriptions and various other sundry items kept me out of the shop a lot.

3: The colors on the chopped coupe aren't co-operating with me. By which I mean I like the combination I've chosen, but I'm still an amateur at flame jobs. Since I'm also a bit of a perfectionist, it's easy to get discouraged.

Excuses? Nah, never heard of'em! :tongue:
So, I just haven't gotten far. But over the last couple of nights, I did manage to get some stuff done. The Model T's, as I have said are pretty simple projects. They are very basic, designed for people who like to change things around, add new parts, or at least new sculpting, etc. Moreover, the stock T requires more paint work than the chopped because it has less chrome.

I find with this kit that I will make rapid progress on assembly until I hit something that isn't yet painted. Then I can switch to the other car and do the same. Last night saw me get the frames, engines and suspensions all put together.

Here's the stock T:
















I realised too late that I didn't do anything to detail the exhaust before I put the suspension in. I can fix that to a certain degree while I detail the suspension.

And the chopped T:
















This is the one whose paint job is giving me fits. I'll get something figured out eventually. All that's left for it is to get the paint figured out, but I have an idea about some spare parts from another kit that may mean I modifiy the body before getting that far. A little later on, I'll check it out and consider some ideas.

Progress on the batmobile:








That's right, we've glued the engine block together. Mostly, this is because it's my son's kit, which he bought from his own money. He likes the idea of building models, but when it comes time to work on them, he'd rather play on his DS or Wii. Teenagers...

He keeps delaying too long (say, as long as it takes to finish a pair of model T's), and I'll build it for him. I always wanted to build this kit anyway.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

There looking good!


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

After the slog that was the Charger, building these simple kits was a dream, and a good break. It has been nice doing something simpler for a change.

The model T truck is practically finished. I have to detail the headlights and get them mounted, plus do up the license plates. An extra detail here and there, and it's done.
















Top up, or top down. Though it leaves a bit of a gap with the top up, I'm going to leave it like that so I can change it as the mood strikes.









I am very glad I went with the green here, it just sets things off nicely I think. All that's left for detailing I can do by hand with it in this state.

And a preview of the chopped rod (minus the decals I plan to use):


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

That T looks really nice. If the gap bothers you, you could try trimming a little off the top of bottom of the window frame to lower the front of the roof - that may close up that gap a bit more. If not, that's just fine - it looks good as is


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Just put the finishing touches on the chopped coupe. In the end, I didn't change much. This was a relaxing, simple project to unwind after the Charger (have I mentioned that enough yet? Too often? Sorry.:wave. 









There are a couple of custom choices. I threw out the decal sheet (okay, I saved it for other projects...) and used a set of temporary tattoos for the graphics. But as you can see from this shot, I also took parts from other kits and replaced the grill. According to the instructions, I was supposed to use the "Antique Model T Radiator Cover", which would have looked better on the T Truck. It would have been empty, no radiator. This is actually the riser from the 57 nomad's hood scoop.









Things look pretty good from this side, but the other side required me to flip the decal to make it work right, and the job didn't turn out like I had hoped. It worked...about 90%. But the edges of the plastic are very visible. So you get to see the good side.









Of course custom graphics on the side required custom graphics on the top as well.

The colors are:
Interior:
Floorboard and doors, etc. are Testors "Panther Pink" (I bought for another project, and keep finding uses for. If this keeps up, I'll have to buy more for the original project!), the seats, steering wheel and dash are Valspar Gloss Frosty Berry. You can't see much of the interior in the finished model.

Exterior:
Krylon Satin Finish Ivory
Krylon Primer Ruddy Brown
After the decals dried I topcoated with Testors Gloss Pearl Clearcoat.

So, I managed to clear a lot of shop space. Just when I figure I can focus on this guy's Futura "Batmobile" (where do these guys get these names?), in comes a guy named Ray with a '59 Ambulance (I think it used to be a hearse, actually). He wants it painted white with a lot of custom equipment mounted on it. Says he and a few buddies of his are going in to the ghost hunting biz.

So long as his money's good...


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Looking at the uploads, the flash really reflected off the pearlcoat, making the whole thing look dusty. Of course, the dark color of the front half didn't jive as well with the tattoos as I would have liked. 

And to top it off, there are still enough spare parts in the box to almost build a third car.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks cool man!


----------

